# What's "Username HERO 2nd level"?



## WhatGravitas

See title. Under each post count is a little green status thingy and when you hover your mouse above it, it says "(Name of the poster) HERO 2nd level".

What is it? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Seems like pos-rep. See that scales mark that appeared next to the report button too?


----------



## Morrus

Announcement.  Top.  Every.  Forum.

*Sigh.

You guys are hard work.


----------



## stonegod

Morrus said:


> Announcement.  Top.  Every.  Forum.
> 
> *Sigh.
> 
> You guys are hard work.



Didn't see an announcement at the top of any forum. Was this a reminder to yourself?


----------



## fba827

stonegod said:


> Didn't see an announcement at the top of any forum. Was this a reminder to yourself?




It's there ....

EN World D&D / RPG News - Announcements in Forum : Meta

it's just slightly higher than the sticky forum posts  (on my browser's view anyway) as an announcement (not a sticky forum post itself).


----------



## stonegod

fba827 said:


> It's there ....
> 
> EN World D&D / RPG News - Announcements in Forum : Meta
> 
> it's just slightly higher than the sticky forum posts  (on my browser's view anyway) as an announcement (not a sticky forum post itself).



Well, avast me timbers or some such. Never noticed that area. Methinks it need t'b'bigger!

Thanks!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morrus said:


> You guys are hard work.



Oops! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Morrus

I need to test something - if you read this, please give me some XP.  It'll help me check something's working.*

*Don't wory, I could just assign myself 1000000 XP if I wanted - it's not about the score, just what happens on my end process-wise upon receiving it.


----------



## stonegod

Morrus said:


> I need to test something - if you read this, please give me some XP.  It'll help me check something's working.*
> 
> *Don't wory, I could just assign myself 1000000 XP if I wanted - it's not about the score, just what happens on my end process-wise upon receiving it.




Done.


----------



## Morrus

Thanks guys - yep, it works.  I was trying to see if I'd configured new XP notifiaction and New Posts correctly, so that one shows and the other doesn't.


----------



## Mark

Okay.  Now, just to double check, everyone give _me_ XP to see if it works on a non-Admin.


----------



## Knightfall

The icon doesn't appear in every thread. I was going to award XP for one of Rev's threads in the 3rd Edition house rules forum and the icon isn't visible in that thread.

It is visible in other threads, however. It's a bit strange.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

*Gives Morrus xp*  What's this do now?


----------



## Orius

stonegod said:


> Well, avast me timbers or some such. Never noticed that area. Methinks it need t'b'bigger!
> 
> Thanks!




I have to agree.  I completely overlooked it when trying see what this was.  It should be a bit more prominent.


----------



## Jeremy757

Well I have to disable my firewall to get the add experience feature to work.  I guess the firewall thinks it is a pop-up.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall1972 said:


> The icon doesn't appear in every thread. I was going to award XP for one of Rev's threads in the 3rd Edition house rules forum and the icon isn't visible in that thread.
> 
> It is visible in other threads, however. It's a bit strange.




Rev?  As in this guy with zero posts?


----------



## Blackrat

Morrus said:


> Rev?  As in this guy with zero posts?




I think he meant Reveille, who we in the Hive tend to call Rev .


----------



## Morrus

OK, so which post is it not appearing in?


----------



## Nifft

This is all part of the HEROoization of D&D, isn't it?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## rossik

im new again to the foruns...sigh..

if i spent some time away, theres always a good surprise when i come back! nice touch!


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:


> OK, so which post is it not appearing in?



Morrus,

The post I was going to select is the first one in this thread.

It looks like any posts that originated before EN World 2 was implemented don't have the icon listed (I think). I surmised this after discovering that the posts near the end of the thread have the icon but that the older posts don't.



Blackrat said:


> I think he meant Reveille, who we in the Hive tend to call Rev .



Yes, that's who I meant.

Sorry for the confusion. I simply assumed that "everyone" knows who Reveille is. Heh.


----------



## Nifft

Now it takes up THREE lines, and the space it wastes is getting more significant.

It was cute, but it's growing, and getting annoying.

How do we turn it off?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Mark

"Goblin Sharpshooter?"


This is probably not going to set well with non-4E and non-MTG folks.  There were probably already some folks who would have preferred not to have "levels."


----------



## Morrus

Nifft said:


> Now it takes up THREE lines, and the space it wastes is getting more significant.
> 
> It was cute, but it's growing, and getting annoying.
> 
> How do we turn it off?
> 
> Thanks, -- N




I'm very sorry that you're annoyed.


----------



## Nifft

Morrus said:


> I'm very sorry that you're annoyed.



 I'm very glad you care.

When can we expect a fix?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Morrus

There's nothing broken to fix, and nothing for you to expect.

As announced, we'll tweak and reevaluate for a month then decide.  Until then, you'll have to live with this terrible burden in your life.  Please try not to lose any sleep over it, though; I realise just how distressing it is.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Morrus said:


> Announcement.  Top.  Every.  Forum.
> 
> *Sigh.
> 
> You guys are hard work.




Announcement? We don't read no stinkin' announcements! 


 I missed that one too. I am not accustomed to there being any announcements!


----------



## The_Warlock

Morrus said:


> Announcement.  Top.  Every.  Forum.
> 
> *Sigh.
> 
> You guys are hard work.





We try. I didn't see it because I normally go straight to my profile/subscribed threads, or the new posts link, and never directly to any single forum. Alas, I shall make effort to do so. Better than being bewildered.


----------



## Nifft

Morrus said:


> There's nothing broken to fix, and nothing for you to expect.
> 
> As announced, we'll tweak and reevaluate for a month then decide.  Until then, you'll have to live with this terrible burden in your life.  Please try not to lose any sleep over it, though; I realise just how distressing it is.



 Now you're making light of a contributor, who has said something about your site.

You may not care that some people actually are interested in the user interface, but you should at least pretend to care a smidgen about the people themselves.

If snarky responses are what we get for telling you when your design leaves something to be desired, you will not get good design feedback, and your user interface will suffer, as will contributions.

Best of luck, -- N


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morrus said:


> As announced, we'll tweak and reevaluate for a month then decide.



I have to agree with Nifft. It's a bit long and hard to distinguish from the rest of the post bit, so it sort of becomes a little "wall of text" that you don't read as well as before.

Furthermore, and that's worse for me, the title is so long that it includes a line break - the orphaned word does look out of place. The tooltip version was better.

Final nit pick: Your XP-title "orc berserker" lacks the first "r" in "berserker".

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Actually, he said he was sorry. That didn't seem a snarky reply to me, overall, given that there's a post detailing that they are trying this for a month.

When Nifft riposted with snarky rebuttal, he returned in kind. 

Just because Morrus isn't about to enact a change immediately in a beta test of a feature because of one member's feedback, does not mean he isn't taking it into account, or seriously. And from one perspective at least, he was not making light of a supporter of the site, until that supporter turned to what appeared a sarcastic return.


----------



## Orius

Mark said:


> "Goblin Sharpshooter?"
> 
> 
> This is probably not going to set well with non-4E and non-MTG folks.  There were probably already some folks who would have preferred not to have "levels."




Hey, the old school grognards might like it, they like level titles.  

Morris, is there a list of level titles out there?  I want to know if I can eventually work my way up to a pit fiend or something.


----------



## The_Warlock

Orius said:


> ...to a pit fiend or something.




"Lord of the Nine" has a nice ring to it, don't it just, though....


----------



## cougent

I'm curious what Warlock did to loose a point (since we all seem to start at 10?). 

Even though it is XP, can it go negative?


----------



## Morrus

Nifft said:


> Now you're making light of a contributor, who has said something about your site.




No, no - I'm making light of a person who was sarcastic to me.  There's a big difference!  I'm a member too, y'know!


----------



## Morrus

Orius said:


> Morris, is there a list of level titles out there?  I want to know if I can eventually work my way up to a pit fiend or something.




They#re all from the MM and they all match their correct level; I'll leave fun of discovery to you guys though!


----------



## Morrus

cougent said:


> I'm curious what Warlock did to loose a point (since we all seem to start at 10?).
> 
> Even though it is XP, can it go negative?




You can check someone's profile to see their XP awards.  We're 99.9999% likely to remove negative awards if we can figure out how to. 

Although everyone has 10 now, if we keep they system in a month, everyone will go to zero. The 10 is just a convenient buffer figure to play with while we configure stuff.


----------



## Nifft

Morrus said:


> No, no - I'm making light of a person who was sarcastic to me.  There's a big difference!  I'm a member too, y'know!



 That is not what actually happened.

See, I started out earnestly asking if I could get a way to turn the feature off.

You replied with what was either a snide remark, or an overly formal apology; I gave you the benefit of the doubt, and replied with equal formality. My thought was that if you were earnest, you'd read my post in the same tone as your own; but if you were just being an ass, you'd also read my post in the same tone as your own. In this way, I could figure out which tone you had intended: and it worked.

That's all before this reply of yours which elicited the response quoted above.

You've been blowing off earnest interface concerns from the get-go. Now, instead of trying to frame me for the tone *you* set in this thread, how about you just tell me how to disable this new waste of screen real estate?

Annoyed at playing the grown-up, -- N


----------



## The_Warlock

cougent said:


> I'm curious what Warlock did to loose a point (since we all seem to start at 10?).
> 
> Even though it is XP, can it go negative?




Simple. I gave someone a negative point for, from my perspective, being impolite to someone who, from my perspective, was not being impolite. They responded by disliking the length of my sig.


----------



## Fifth Element

Well, I think we all can live with it for a month as Morrus suggests. No need to get snippy.

As for my own question - it seems to me that some people (probably mods) can give more than 1 XP. Is that right? I've had two regular posters and one mod give me XP, so if I had to guess the mod XP is worth 10.


----------



## Fifth Element

Morrus said:


> We're 99.9999% likely to remove negative awards if we can figure out how to.



I think that's a really good idea. Things can get snippy and personal around here sometimes, and I can see certain posters giving negative XP to certain others simply for disagreeing with them.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

I'm not particularly happy with this. It comes down to this for me. ENWorld already gives me the feeling sometimes that it can get cliquey. Having xp based off of a reputation system only feels like that it could reinforce that. It gives me the feeling of High School where my particular popularity was low, as was probably many posters here. Having that feature turned on doesn't help. I already figure that I am not as popular here as others I really don't need that shoved in my face. I can already guess who will get high xp and the test so far has reinforced that. Yes some people here, like anywhere, are going to be more popular than others. The question to me is whether these boards want to reinforce that publicly or to try and reduce it to something that we just guess at in the backs of our minds. I personally would prefer the later.

If you want some manner to show contributions to the boards overall I am ok with that, such as xp for nominating threads or posting reviews or other non-popularity based actions. 

The way it is set up though comes off to me is a way for the "cool" people to have some way to prove they are cool and important and a way to more easily marginalize the opinions of others who are not "cool." As it stands now this already happens to some extent with postcount. I have more than once seen posters dissmissed because they have a low postcount. I can see it being worse once we have xp based on a popularity system.


----------



## Morrus

Nifft said:


> My thought was that if you were earnest, you'd read my post in the same tone as your own; but if you were just being an ass, you'd also read my post in the same tone as your own. In this way, I could figure out which tone you had intended: and it worked.




I'm confused; so your reply was neither an earnest statement _nor_ a sarcastic remark, but a magical tonally conditional statement?   I'm very sorry, but I'm not getting into that game.  Only you know how you meant it.



> how about you just tell me how to disable this new waste of screen real estate?




I'm fairly sure you already know the answer to that.  But if you're going to force me to say it yet again - you can't, we're tweaking things for a month, and we'll see what happens.  I hope that is now clear.


----------



## Umbran

Brown Jenkin said:


> I'm not particularly happy with this. It comes down to this for me. ENWorld already gives me the feeling sometimes that it can get cliquey.




Yes, and this had been discussed before Morrus turned the feature on.  

There are parameters for how many reputation points you can give to who.  For example, we can set how many other people you have to give reputation points to before you can come back and give a second point to one of them.  If this is set high, then self-repping cliques are discouraged.  

This is why there's a trial period.  We would like to see it in action, and see how it can be tweaked to fit our particular needs.  If it looks to be a failure, then we turn it off after playing with it for a while.


----------



## Arnwyn

Why do the titles suck?   (And make no sense.)

But yeah, Nifft is right, in any case.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Umbran said:


> Yes, and this had been discussed before Morrus turned the feature on.
> 
> There are parameters for how many reputation points you can give to who.  For example, we can set how many other people you have to give reputation points to before you can come back and give a second point to one of them.  If this is set high, then self-repping cliques are discouraged.




Discouraged but not stopped. Even 50 isn't that hard to get around if your goal is to pump each other up. But my main objections came later in my post about how this feeds the who popularity culture I don't like. Its not just abuse by self-repping cliques.



Umbran said:


> This is why there's a trial period.  We would like to see it in action, and see how it can be tweaked to fit our particular needs.  If it looks to be a failure, then we turn it off after playing with it for a while.




I'm glad you guys thought about it some before the test. I realize that it is a test period. I am just posting my comments about how I feel about it so that my opinion can be taken for whatever it is worth when you guys end the trial period and make a decision. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Morrus

Brown Jenkin said:


> I'm not particularly happy with this. It comes down to this for me. ENWorld already gives me the feeling sometimes that it can get cliquey. Having xp based off of a reputation system only feels like that it could reinforce that. It gives me the feeling of High School where my particular popularity was low, as was probably many posters here. Having that feature turned on doesn't help. I already figure that I am not as popular here as others I really don't need that shoved in my face. I can already guess who will get high xp and the test so far has reinforced that. Yes some people here, like anywhere, are going to be more popular than others. The question to me is whether these boards want to reinforce that publicly or to try and reduce it to something that we just guess at in the backs of our minds. I personally would prefer the later.
> 
> If you want some manner to show contributions to the boards overall I am ok with that, such as xp for nominating threads or posting reviews or other non-popularity based actions.
> 
> The way it is set up though comes off to me is a way for the "cool" people to have some way to prove they are cool and important and a way to more easily marginalize the opinions of others who are not "cool." As it stands now this already happens to some extent with postcount. I have more than once seen posters dissmissed because they have a low postcount. I can see it being worse once we have xp based on a popularity system.




That's exactly what we don't want it to be, and the largest reason for the one-month trial.  If it turns into a positive enocuragement tool for quality posts and contributions, that's great; if it turns into a cliqueish popularity contesnt, not so great.

We've tried to mitigate it by setting a spread of 50 points, so you have to give XP to 50 other people before you can give XP to that same person again (and you cna only give 3 per day).  We hope that will prevent cliques awarduing each other XP continually.  And as the month goes, we can adjust those settings - if the 50 needs to be increased, it can.

It _is_ an experiment, and one-month one only at that; we're under no illusions that the experiment will necessarily work; we just have some hopes.  We cna spend the month making changes, and at the end of the month, if it hasn't worked out well, then it only takes one mouse-click to turn it off. 

_[Ah, just seen Umbran already said all that!  That'll teach me to press "reply" and then go play with the dog before hitting "submit"! ]_

So, in short - we're acutely aware of that possibility, and that's the reason we've never used rep before.  And it may end up being the reason we don't end up using it this time, too!  But we'll see; hopefully, your fears won't come to pass, or we can tweak things to prevent it.


----------



## Morrus

Arnwyn said:


> (And make no sense.)




What doesn't make sense about them?  We're just playing with them at present, and they'll probably change a few times.  Right now, there are three elements, coded to XP levels:

HERO/PARAGON/EPIC
LEVEL
A monster type of that level

I'm not sure which of the three I like best at present, but monster type seems more colourful and fun.


----------



## Morrus

OK, it is now possible to hide your XP stuff from others if you don't want to participate.  There's currently no way to hide other peoples' XP from you, though.

You also _can't_ leave negative XP (a setting I thought I'd turned off, but hadn't).


----------



## Blackrat

Morrus said:


> I'm not sure which of the three I like best at present, but monster type seems more colourful and fun.




Just in case you'd like opinions, IMO the monster names are coolest.


----------



## The_Warlock

Thanks for trying things out. 

I've been enjoying most of the new interface, and it's good to know you all are trying out the new bells and whistles to see what can and can't work for ENWorld.

Base opinion: I think the titles are amusing and don't interfere with space or appearance. And comparative amusing titles can be just that, a source of entertainment. I'm not sold on the rep system, mostly because of the expectation of drama even when trying to be constructive. 

But it's a month, so go wild. I always enjoy beta tests.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I don't think the HERO, PARAGON, and EPIC names are particularly needed.  With just level and monster name, we'd then have it all on one line.

But if we DID keep it on two lines, maybe the monster name should go on the second name entirely like:

HERO 1st level
Kobold Slinger

Or 1st level - Kobold Slinger

Just a thought.


----------



## Arnwyn

Morrus said:


> What doesn't make sense about them?



I haven't the foggiest what a "kobold slinger" is supposed to be, how that makes them (or us?) a "HERO", and how that even ties to a random XP number.



> OK, it is now possible to hide your XP stuff from others if you don't want to participate. There's currently no way to hide other peoples' XP from you, though.



Awesome! Thanks!

Edit: Except the XP listing is still there. Hmm...


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Arnwyn said:


> Edit: Except the XP listing is still there. Hmm...




And others can still add to it. Sorry Arnwyn. What is disabled is just the titles that go with the xp.


----------



## Mark

Mark said:


> "Goblin Sharpshooter?"
> 
> 
> This is probably not going to set well with non-4E and non-MTG folks.  There were probably already some folks who would have preferred not to have "levels."





I guess this post was missed by some people in the thread.  Also, to add to the point, going with something system/edition/game neutral would probably be wise unless the intention is to skew exclusively toward 4E.


----------



## Elodan

I have to say I'm curious to see how this works out.

It'd probably be better if we can fit the rep stuff on two lines.

Hero - 1st level (11xp)
Skeleton Trooper 

 (I'm so sick of kobolds).


----------



## Morrus

Arnwyn said:


> I haven't the foggiest what a "kobold slinger" is supposed to be, how that makes them (or us?) a "HERO", and how that even ties to a random XP number.




Ah, well they're from a game called D&D.  "Hero" is a character between levels 1 and 10 (Paragon is 11-20  and Epic is 21-30).   XP is earned in D&D for achieving goals within the game, and upon reaching certain totals, one gains a "level".  A "kobold slinger" is a type of monster from the Monster Manual, and happens to be 1st Level. 

Does that help?


----------



## Morrus

Mark said:


> I guess this post was missed by some people in the thread.  Also, to add to the point, going with something system/edition/game neutral would probably be wise unless the intention is to skew exclusively toward 4E.




I'm open to suggestions.  On CM we used Roman political ranks.  I grabbed the 4E monsters - and, for the moment, character levels also - because they were easy and to-hand, but I've no emotional investment in this ranking structure one way or t'other.


----------



## Deset Gled

I would like to add my vote in for making the rankings less obtrusive in the user information.  IMNSHO, if you can't keep the text to at least one line, it should be removed.  Changing or removing the titles and descriptions is the easiest way to do this.  Roman numerals, or just regular numerals, should be sufficient. 

Even if you don't do that, using terms that are not directly associated with 4e (Hero, Paragon, Epic) and using monsters from sources other than just the 4e MM would go a long way to making a wider variety of gamers feel "at home" here.  The current setup seems like fuel waiting for the ever-burning edition wars fire - especially the fights about ENWorld be 4e-centric.  Also, some of the names (especially low level ones) are just too generic for my taste.

I would also recomend that the delay on XPing a person twice be set by time rather than by number of peopled XPed.  I doubt that I will give XP to more than 50 people over the course of a year, but it seems odd that I would not be allowed to give the same person XP a second time a year later if they deserved it.  This also stops someone from giving out XP wily-nily just so they can XP their friends again sooner.


----------



## cougent

Morrus said:


> I'm open to suggestions.  On CM we used Roman political ranks.  I grabbed the 4E monsters - and, for the moment, character levels also - because they were easy and to-hand, but I've no emotional investment in this ranking structure *one way or t'other*.




Morrus, you speak Texan! 

I like the monster names myself, and don't even care that they are 4E.


----------



## Mark

Morrus said:


> I'm open to suggestions.  On CM we used Roman political ranks.  I grabbed the 4E monsters - and, for the moment, character levels also - because they were easy and to-hand, but I've no emotional investment in this ranking structure one way or t'other.





Start a news story and a new thread for suggestions, maybe even a contest (I'll donate a prize).


----------



## Jeremy757

cougent said:


> Morrus, you speak Texan!




Heh.  I was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

I share Brown Jenkin's concerns.  I'm glad this is only a trial period, and am happy these things were considered before trying it.  I still am uneasy about it and hope it isn't kept ultimately.

And thanks for the option to turn it off, which I'll be using...now.


----------



## Orius

The_Warlock said:


> "Lord of the Nine" has a nice ring to it, don't it just, though....




Yup, though according to Morris' comments, probably not happening.



Morrus said:


> They#re all from the MM and they all match their correct level; I'll leave fun of discovery to you guys though!




If it goes permanent, it might be a good idea to have a list somewhere, unless you want several dozen posts a week asking what the different ranks are... 



Morrus said:


> You can check someone's profile to see their XP awards.  We're 99.9999% likely to remove negative awards if we can figure out how to.




Honestly, if you can, I think it might be better to just hide who's giving out rep points except to the people giving and receiving each a award.  Keeping them in public view might cause hard feeling somewhere.

Negative rewards _might_ be useful if it helps keep people in line, but I can see the logic behind turning it off.  And I've seen boards with rep systems where some users actually went out of the way to accumulate a negative rating and wallowed in it.  Which you also porboably don't want.



Morrus said:


> We've tried to mitigate it by setting a spread of 50 points, so you have to give XP to 50 other people before you can give XP to that same person again (and you cna only give 3 per day).  We hope that will prevent cliques awarduing each other XP continually.  And as the month goes, we can adjust those settings - if the 50 needs to be increased, it can.




That also might be a bit high; while tis might seem a bit close to the "popularity" and "cliquish" aspects, 50 seems high to me given that I don't respond to a great deal of posts every day.  There are simply some people who I'm just more likely to agree with than others and thus who I'm more likely to award poins.  



> What doesn't make sense about them?  We're just playing with them at present, and they'll probably change a few times.  Right now, there are three elements, coded to XP levels:
> 
> HERO/PARAGON/EPIC
> LEVEL
> A monster type of that level
> 
> I'm not sure which of the three I like best at present, but monster type seems more colourful and fun.




I think a combination of level and monster type is good.



Dog Moon said:


> Well, I don't think the HERO, PARAGON, and EPIC names are particularly needed.  With just level and monster name, we'd then have it all on one line.
> 
> But if we DID keep it on two lines, maybe the monster name should go on the second name entirely like:
> 
> HERO 1st level
> Kobold Slinger
> 
> Or 1st level - Kobold Slinger
> 
> Just a thought.




Like this. Level first line, title second level.



> I'm open to suggestions.  On CM we used Roman political ranks.  I grabbed the 4E monsters - and, for the moment, character levels also - because they were easy and to-hand, but I've no emotional investment in this ranking structure one way or t'other.




Levels are good.  Titles don't have to be monsters, but anything D&D related is good.


----------



## Arkhandus

Erm, for some reason next to my posts it shows "has reputation disabled".  Dunno why.  I went to give someone an XP yesterday, but didn't put in a reason, didn't know that was necessary.  So it didn't go through.  After that, this started showing up next to my posts.  Wierd.


----------



## Lanefan

Suggestion: for level titles, let us pick a class from 1e and use the class name for our level...thus, when I pick Fighter I'll be "Swashbuckler" at 5th level and "Lord" at 9th.  The advantage here is once past 9th the name doesn't need to change any more...

'Course, this assumes the necessary ExP gain over time. 

In general, I like the ExP idea.  Not a fan of the Hero-Paragon-Epic bit, though, as that really is 4e-centric...and, well, I'm not. 

Lane-"any ExP is good ExP"-fan


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am not sure I want to be called a monster with my title, but I like the 4E based names in principle. 

Maybe there should be a "multi-edition" approach - use 4E Tiers, 3E Monsters by CR, and earlier edition class & level names. 
(Problem maybe: Which class names? Do we start as Fighters and become eventually Wizards)


----------



## Brown Jenkin

While I still dissagree in principle with the concept, I will comment on the names in case they are kept. I too dissagree with the 4E centric naming convention. The boards are pretty evenly split (maybe 60-40 pro 4E) but taking such a stand really does firmly put the boards in one particular camp. 

I would be ok with 1E titles (which keeps both 3.x/Pathfinder and 4E camps from claiming victory) or if possible allow each person to choose from seperate lists. 

I must also recomend as well posting the list of titles. I have been on other boards where the titles were kept secret and it really drove people to try and artificially boost postcount/reputation just to find out what they are.


----------



## The_Warlock

Orius said:


> Yup, though according to Morris' comments, probably not happening.




But a devil can dream, can't he?


----------



## Morrus

Can anyone help out with a little code?  The problem: XP is showing, even when turned off.  Here's the code:



		Code:
	

<if condition="$show['reputation']">
	<div>
		<if condition="$show['reppower']">$vbphrase[reppower]: <span id="reppower_$post[postid]_$post[userid]">$post[reppower]</span> </if>
		<span id="repdisplay_$post[postid]_$post[userid]">$post[reputationdisplay] XP: $post[reputation]<br> $post[level]
</span>
	</div>
</if>


As you can see, EVERYTHING is within the IF tags, so if reputation is off, none of it should show, right?

For reference:

reppower - globally turned off (the number of points the user can allocate at a time; here it's 1 for everyone).  Correctly not showing.

$post[reputationdisplay] - the little greenboxes

$post[reputation] - the XP score

$post[level] - the level title

I can't work out why turning it off doesn't turn it ALL off.


----------



## Morrus

OK, never mind the above.  I was looking in the wrong place.  

For the rep switch to work, it has to be just the green boxes with the mouseover title (as it is now set).  There's no control which affects the rest.


----------



## Arnwyn

Morrus said:


> A "kobold slinger" is a type of monster from the Monster Manual, and happens to be 1st Level.



Not from any MM that I've ever owned!



> Does that help?



It does, thanks!

Something non-edition specific (or better yet, able to be turned off _completely and entirely_) would be appreciated.

Edit: Whoa, wicked! How's that for quick upgrades!


----------



## blargney the second

In the interest of voicing a non-squeaky-wheel opinion: I think the whole XP thing is fine.  And I really don't care what edition of a game you're using for references, it's all good fun to me.
-blarg


----------



## Fifth Element

blargney the second said:


> In the interest of voicing a non-squeaky-wheel opinion: I think the whole XP thing is fine. And I really don't care what edition of a game you're using for references, it's all good fun to me.



Agreed. If someone gets offended by something like that, there's nothing for it. And the ability to turn it off is apparently available, so huzzah!


----------



## Elodan

Are the XP values totally gone?  All I see when I hover over someone's rep dot is the level and title.

No biggie, just curious.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morrus said:


> For the rep switch to work, it has to be just the green boxes with the mouseover title (as it is now set).  There's no control which affects the rest.



I like it as it is right now - small, unobtrusive, but still there and noticeable (because it's still something green floating around!).

Cheers, LT:


----------



## cougent

blargney the second said:


> In the interest of voicing a non-squeaky-wheel opinion: I think the whole XP thing is fine.  And I really don't care what edition of a game you're using for references, it's all good fun to me.
> -blarg






Fifth Element said:


> Agreed. If someone gets offended by something like that, there's nothing for it. And the ability to turn it off is apparently available, so huzzah!




Ditto to the above comments.

It is a goofy little title that really means nothing, and now if it REALLY does bother you then turn it off.

It's just for fun, and no one is going to die if they are labeled a 4E monster title.  Again, if it REALLY irks you just turn it off.

BTW:  I say this fully expecting to sit at zero forever and not being a 4E fan.  Even so I will still sleep just fine at night and enjoy my life during the day.


----------



## Nifft

Morrus said:


> I'm confused; so your reply was neither an earnest statement _nor_ a sarcastic remark, but a magical tonally conditional statement?   I'm very sorry, but I'm not getting into that game.  Only you know how you meant it.



 Yes, I do know; and I already told you, quite precisely.

But let's bring this down to the level of the concrete: *you were snide first*, and you don't get to use the nasty tone *you set* as an excuse to blow off someone else. This will never change.

And stop making me be the grown up, damn it.



Morrus said:


> I'm fairly sure you already know the answer to that.  But if you're going to force me to say it yet again - you can't, we're tweaking things for a month, and we'll see what happens.  I hope that is now clear.



 What's there right now is pretty good. The hover-title is the perfect size (i.e.: almost zero, unless someone cares to look at).

With IE and now Firefox 3 giving multi-line hover comment support, you have room for a bit of formatting.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Umbran

Nifft said:


> And stop making me be the grown up, damn it.





At the moment, there does not seem to be much danger of that.

If you have further need to get personal, please take it to e-mail, like you should have in the first place.  Thank you.


----------



## Fifth Element

Who's modding the Modmen?


----------



## Lanefan

Now if I hover on the little green dot I can see my level notes but not my ExP total.  Which means I can't tell if I've got any yet, or whether I'm still stuck on 10. 

I couldn't find an actual number by looking in "My Account" either...is it hiding in there somewhere?

Lane-"still a commoner"-fan


----------



## Blackrat

Lanefan said:


> Now if I hover on the little green dot I can see my level notes but not my ExP total.  Which means I can't tell if I've got any yet, or whether I'm still stuck on 10.
> 
> I couldn't find an actual number by looking in "My Account" either...is it hiding in there somewhere?
> 
> Lane-"still a commoner"-fan




It is in your "User Control Panel". It's very small on the right upper corner of the "Latest Experience Points Received" box

EDIT: Oh, you can also check the number by pressing the scale-symbol on your OWN posts. It tells wether that post has gotten any XP, and what is your total.

(Yeah, yeah, I had to try if it was possible. I like to search for bugs.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I like how it is now best, thanks! Nicely unobtrusive but accessible!


----------



## MerricB

I love having a "Rep" system (although I prefer the individual recommending of threads/posts per BGG), but I do think that having to award to *50* other people before you can reward one person again is way too high. At that level, you're just awarding XP to random posters. I'd say that 20 is semi-reasonable. 

Cheers!


----------



## evileeyore

Morrus said:


> That's exactly what we don't want it to be, and the largest reason for the one-month trial.



That's exactly what some will turn it into.

Or in simple snarky passive-aggressive tones:

_*So how long till reveal breaks it?*_



Just drop the clickish levels  and counting "exps", leave the ability to "comment" on a post.  I know some like playing with toys, and many (if not most) will ignore it in general, but it always tends to go the way of "postcount +1".


----------



## nerfherder

cougent said:


> Morrus, you speak Texan!



Texan?  That's from Yorkshire!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Yorkshire is in Texas?


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Dinkeldog said:


> Yorkshire is in Texas?




Sorry, I checked, No Yorkshire in Texas. However about half of New York City is Yorkshire. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yorkshire_County,_Province_of_New_York


----------



## reveal

evileeyore said:


> That's exactly what some will turn it into.
> 
> Or in simple snarky passive-aggressive tones:
> 
> _*So how long till reveal breaks it?*_




Working on it now!


----------



## Thanee

Morrus said:


> Announcement.  Top.  Every.  Forum.
> 
> *Sigh.
> 
> You guys are hard work.




I actually didn't notice it until I read this post. Honestly! It's very well hidden. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## nerfherder

Dinkeldog said:


> Yorkshire is in Texas?




No, Texas are from Glasgow.


----------

